# Nov. 03, AM



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hit it early this morning. 1. To avoid the croud. 2. High tide around midnight. Things change in the Fall and where high tide is optimal during the summer, I like an outgoing tide when the Fall run starts. They are headed South and move with it. I launched at 3:00 AM and loaded up at 5:30. Had alot of fish run with the moon and shorts were everywhere.Fish have fattened up and had fish from 14 to 24.


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Ft. Morgan?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

bamafan611 said:


> 2. High tide around midnight.


Correction "high TIDE" is gonna be around 7 tonight :thumbup:

Roll Tide Roll

But anyway that's some nice flatties yummy!:thumbsup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Tobi, I don't know what tide chart you are looking at, but both of mine are saying high tide tonight is 2:07 AM and the low is 1:00PM with a 1.9 foot drop.From 2:07 till daylight should be good.:thumbsup: ROLL TIDE vs LSU is at 7:00 tonight.What does LSU and sand castles have in common???
They're both fine till the TIDE rolls in.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I was joking...7 is what time Bama plays LSU, sorry lol


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

After checking the charts to make sure I didn't have a senior moment, I realized what you meant. Should be a great game. ROLL TIDE


----------

